# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: نحوه محاسبات توابع مثلثاتی

## p30_code

مثال به این صورت است که برای محاسبه توابع مثلثاتی مثلا کوسینوس
!(x^2n)/(2n)



> L1: move ch,x
> mov ax,n
> mov bx,2
> mul bx,ch
> loop L1
> mov ax,1
> mov cl,n
> mul cl
> div bx.cx


لطفا راهنمایی کنید.البته من در 2n نمی دونم جمع باید شود یا ضرب مشکل من اینکه مسئله ریاضی  رو نمی دونم.

----------


## xman_1365_x

> مشکل من اینکه مسئله ریاضی رو نمی دونم.


چون در 8086 میخواین میتونید از سری تیلور استفاده کنید اگرنه fpu توانایی محاسبه این توابع مثلثاتی و... رو دارا میباشد
Taylor_series
با سری تیلور میتونید دقت یا همون تعداد ممیز رو مشخص کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## aa1368

دوستان با سری تیلور می تونید نمونه برنامه اسمبلی برای محاسبه کوسینوس قرار بدید ؟؟؟ تشکر

----------

